
Code interactivity on any web page - viebel
https://book.klipse.tech/
======
viebel
KLIPSE is a simple client-side code evaluator pluggable on any web page.

The klipse plugin is a javascript tag that transforms static code snippets of
an html page into live and interactive snippets:

\- Live: The code is executed in your browser

\- Interactive: You can modify the code and it is evaluated as you type The
code evaluation is done in the browser: no server is involved at all!

KLIPSE supports several languages:

\- javascript

\- clojure[script]

\- scheme

\- ruby

\- python

------
theoa
On first glimpse, looks very interesting!

